# Ed's Marine Superstore



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi all,

Anyone out there have experience with
Ed's Marine Superstore?


----------



## cobiarunner (May 18, 2002)

i haven't but my friend does i'll give him a ring and give you some feed back.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

I bought a jon boat from them like 10 years ago.

They do have a good selection. 

One good thing is; *if* they carry several brands of the type of boat you are shopping for then they can indeed suggest the one that is the best.

Many other dealers have only one manufacturer or type of boat to offer. So duh, what will they push? (The only one they have...)

The after-the-sale experience was er, bearable. Nothing to write Mom about, nothing to flame about.

I think that is as good as it gets here in Richmond.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

cobiarunner,

I would appreciate that. I would hate to get involved with a bad dealer especially
considering the distance.

Shorebird


----------



## newpl (Nov 12, 2001)

Selection and low price he can't be beat on. However do not get any service or warranty work there. Basically he is a one and done dealer. Get your money, give you a boat and on to the next one in line.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Hey guys, 
EXCELLENT selection, none better in the area, good prices, after sale was I guess average. Like DaveB said nothing to get too excited over but nothing to spaz about. Good luck
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

ShoreBird,

Heard same as what newpl said, when I bought my 14'Jon boat w/9.9 4-stroke from them in 1997. Great low price, but did not plan to take it to them for service from the get go.

Headed for the boat show this weekend with visions of a Carolina Skiff and the beer cart girl dancing in my head  

Help the economy buy something as life is short and hey whats another payment book  

`bucket


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi all,

Thanks for the info. I'm looking for a 17'
Carolina Skiff . I wouldn't be using him for service so it sounds like I would be safe 
buying a boat from him.


----------



## cobiarunner (May 18, 2002)

ShoreBird, i talked to my friend and he said he it's been several years since he bought his boat, but he said he didn't have any problems and he is planning to buy one from them again next spring. so apparently he is satisfied with them hope this is some help to you.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

So if they have bad service and you wont take your product back to them who would you take it to?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

How much does a Carolina Skiff cost with a trailer?

thanks,
John


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

jang

The 17' CC pre-rigged with 70HP Yamaha
and trailer is $10,999


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

how much are you saving by driving down from PA?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Shorebird,

Do you know if used ones are cheaper? and if it is good idea to buy a used one?

-John


----------



## batmaan47 (Jul 8, 2001)

Actually, a 17' CC Carolina Skiff for $10,999 is a good price. Carolina Skiff make some really good boats and they have plenty of fishing space. They ride excellent, and a Yamaha can get the job done for that boat. Im surprised its a 70HP and not maybe a 95. Its a good buy no matter what.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Make sure that you call the boat company, give them the boat motor combo that you are going to get and ask them for the proper prop size. I neighbor got one that was way over proped. You want to turn the proper number of RPMS, each motor has it's own range, or you can kill your motor quick.

Forget after sales service. Make sure that you have a local guy that will service the brand motor that you get.

Tom


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Guys,

The Local (to me) Carolina Skiff dealer
closed. A comparable boat in this area would
go vor $13,000 +.
Because the price is so good I plan to upgrade to a larger 4 Stroke. I believe 90
hp is the max for the Sea Chaser.


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

ShoreBird - did you contact Pier 47 Marina in Wildwood 609-729-4774. Ask for Rick Traber,Janet or Eric (not me). Tell 'em Eric G sent ya. Use to work there... they might have to get back to ya, delivering boats to AC Boat Show right now...


----------



## TDAU (Oct 9, 2002)

THE BUCKET/ SHOREBIRD

I HAVE A 17' CAROLINA SKIFF I MAY BE INTERESTED IN SELLING. 50HP 4 STROKE SUZUKI
W/ 4 YEARS LEFT ON THE WARRANTY.IF YOUR INTERESTED SEND ME A E-MAIL MESSEGE FOR DETAILS. BUCKET CHECK YOUR PRIVATE MESSAGES.
FELLAS, I HOPE I HAVE'NT VIOLATED PROTOCOL BY POSTING THIS MESSAGE. VERY NICE BOATS FOR THE MONEY. GOOD LUCK


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

If they have what you want you WILL NOT beat the price. As for the service,not good. I've purchased three boats from Terry and will buy another from him if he has what I'm in the market for.


DEAN #3 who says get a good rainsuit with that Carolina Skiff cause it will WET YOUR A$$.


----------



## CajunBass (Feb 11, 2003)

I went to Ed's Marine in December looking for a 14 ft Lowe Jon boat, and a 9.9 hp outboard. I found a Carolina Skiff J-1650 with a 20 hp Mercury (A 2000 motor, but new)for less than the Lowe would have cost me. I don't think the price could be beat. I've heard a lot of horrow stories about Ed's service, but most go back to the years before they opened the new location. I'm not too concerned about that. If they don't live up, I can take it someplace else. The salesman I worked with was nothing to write home about. I don't even recall his name. There is a young woman who works there, who ended up doing all the work. If you can work with her. 

I've only had the skiff out a couple of times since I got it, but I'm very pleased with it so far. I rigged it out more as a bass boat than a salt water, but I plan to do some spot/croaker fishing from it too.


----------

